# Need help with furnace problem



## nightwolf20013 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a question. I have a 1998 Fleetwood Bounder with a Suburban furnace SF model. I have fixed the grounding block, taped up the spark unit that's on the circuit board, and cleaned up all of the connections. The thing works great during the day, unless it's cold out, and then I have the same problem, but at night, like every other time it kicks on, it will not light and blow cold. I turn it off and back on and it lights and blows warm. I can't understand why it doesn't work and then works again 2 minutes later. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2017)

mine did the same thing and found corroded connections on the thermal connecter.


----------



## nightwolf20013 (Oct 25, 2017)

The thermal connector is the part on the furnace that opens the valve to let the propane flow, am I right?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes I did remove my furnace to get to it better.  I found the problem with a hair dryer lol.  Mine was doing same as yours.  Worked find till cold.  Order new board same problem.  Finally took hair dryer and would blow hot air on board.  Still shut off.  Finally found as long as I blew the hot air on where thermal coupler wires were it would stay lit.  Hard to get to removed heater cleaned connection bingo problem solves.  I have a spare board now lol


----------



## nightwolf20013 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you, I will try that today and test it over night. If this works maybe I can get to sleep though the night.


----------



## nightwolf20013 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you that was it, I took my furnace out and cleaned the connections up and it has been working for the last two nights in a row, just in time for Kansas winter. 

P.S. again thank you for your help


----------



## C Nash (Oct 27, 2017)

nightwolf20013 said:


> Thank you that was it, I took my furnace out and cleaned the connections up and it has been working for the last two nights in a row, just in time for Kansas winter.
> 
> P.S. again thank you for your help


Glad it worked nightwolf


----------

